# I met my beautiful son today!



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi folks

Well we met Dino today, aawwwwww, he is just wonderful!  We had a very straight forward approval panel and went straight to the FC.  She opened the door and was holding him and I saw my son for the first time!  It's a moment that will stay with me forever.  Cookie gave him a cuddle and kiss which was so nice as they've only met very briefly once before a long time ago.  The FC's are brilliant, so intros should go well.  We next see him in 2 1/2 weeks - I miss him so much already!  

Bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh Boggy i am so happy for you all.

I know its hard however enjoy our hols just with cookie and then the fun begins again with intros

xxxxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations Huni. You must be soooo excited. It must be hard at the moment whe you miss him so much, but time will fly by and he will be home soon.xxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Awww, congratulations. How old is he? Enjoy your hols
xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news Boggy!!!  So pleased for you all and how lovely you got to meet Dino, though how hard now to not see him for 2 1/2 weeks!!!!

Enjoy your holiday and last bit of time as a family of 3.
OT x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh wow Boggy  

I hope you gave fc your number and asked for daily photo's (we did!) it makes the time go quicker and you still see them daily, just not in the flesh


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks folks

He was 1 year old a couple of weeks ago.    He's huge though -bigger than his big sister!

I really wish I had got FC's phone number, it was on the tip of my tongue to ask but I chickened out.    I keep thinking of things I want to ask her but will need to be patient! We don't have a link worker so a bit clueless over what to expect (even though it was only a year ago we last did it all!)  I don't know how many times I've looked at his photos today!

bx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Oh Boggy thats lovely!!! 

Hope the next couple of weeks go quickly for you... 

Im so pleased for you hun


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

oh Boggy, is there anyway you could ask SS to forward your mobile no on to fc as there are a few things you like to ask? 
Then once fc contacts you, beg for photo's!!!  

I would, you haven't got anything to lose    But thats just me, impatient!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Lovely to read this next stage of journey as your family of 3 becomes 4.

Those 2½ weeks will go quick.................honest.........you have Cookie to still keep you on your toes!!! lol

enjoy every minute

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Such great news Boggy and family of course!
Misty C
x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Ah Boggy how exciting..... I had a tear in my eye when I read your post. The time will fly by till you meet Dino again, you will have him home before you know it. I am so thrilled for you.

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Boggy

Im soooooo very very happy for you and your family. Your lovely son.  Fantastic. Hope the next 2 and a half weeks fly back for you.

keep us posted.

lots of love camly x x x x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

such fab news, i'm so happy for you all

pam xx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Such lovely news to read. Made me grin from ear to ear. And what a lovely age too. Enjoy bringing him home 
Bluebells xx


----------

